# Sort My Shows by Season Pass prioriity



## gulfstreme (Oct 31, 2001)

With larger hard drives it would be nice to sort the list of recordings by season pass priority. So my top shows would be at the top of the now playing list.


----------



## DeltaBill (Dec 15, 2003)

gulfstreme said:


> With larger hard drives it would be nice to sort the list of recordings by season pass priority. So my top shows would be at the top of the now playing list.


+1

I would think this should be simple to implement.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A couple of the reviews for the Roamio mentioned a "3 tier My Shows list". So TiVo is apparently working on something to bring more organization to My Shows. Not sure if sorting by SP priority will be an option though.


----------

